

Guy Kawasaki: How to achieve enchantment - thekevan
http://www.mint.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Guy-Kawasaki.jpg

======
michaelpinto
Don't get me wrong I love Guy, but after leaving Apple a few eons ago how many
companies has he actually launched that have even been a modest success?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Kawasaki>

